# SupremeFX X-Fi oder X-Fi Xtreme Gamer was ist besser ?



## Fleshless (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir ein neues Asus Maximus II Formula bestelt.

Nun meine Frage was ist Soundtechnisch besser die SupremeFX X-Fi die beim Board bei ist oder die X-Fi Xtreme Gamer PCI die ich noch rumliegen habe ein parr erfahrungsberichte oder tips hierzu währen nicht schlecht.

z.b. die SupremeFX X-Fi hat EAX 4 die X-Fi Xtreme Gamer PCI unterstüzt ja EAX 5; oder wie sieht es mit dem treibersupport aus ?

Als OS soll Vista in der 64 bit version zum einsatz kommen.

Danke vorab.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. August 2008)

Auf der SupremeFX ist nur ein Audigy 2 Chip drauf und die Wandler sind auch noch minderwertiger als sie es bei der Gamer so schon sind. Unter Vista könntest du mit beiden Probleme kriegen.


----------



## Lee (27. August 2008)

Die Gamer ist auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2008)

Anstatt einer X-Fi würde ich mir lieber ne Xonar kaufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Anstatt einer X-Fi würde ich mir lieber ne Xonar kaufen.


 
Wenn er das Geld hat, ja. Ansonsten würd ich auch zur Games tendieren, welche ich selbst besitze und zufrieden bin mit der Preis/Leistung


----------



## Lee (28. August 2008)

Er hat sie ja noch rumliegen und frägt sich nur ob er die mitgelieferte Pseudo X-FI nehmen soll oder die Gamer.


----------

